# Rhode Island



## wkwray (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

I just started sailing this summer, starting the day I got a sailboat. 25' Tanzer. I forget the hull number and how old it is but it's fun.

Since then I've been racing 2-3 times a week on a 34' Johnson. 

Hope to be a lifelong sailor. Currently looking to clean/revamp my boat (to be named 'Surprise', both for personal reasons and as a tribute to the Aubrey/Maturin novels). 

I'm looking for suggestions as to how to make the boat as 'fun' as possible for 20 year olds like myself - going to go with a crazy hull paint scheme, add ratlines, etc. Any suggestions for unconventional stuff you would love to do to your sailboat but are too mature to do/would ruin the seamanlike looks of it are welcome.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey i live in rhode island too but i sail much smaller boats where do you sail in RI


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

Strobe Lights and a Boom Box?????

Ah, if I was 20 years old again it would be what I did inside the cabin of the boat which would really be the most fun....in addition to sailing.

Fellow Rhody here. Will start to sail in a tiny boat in the Sakonnet this spring. It's a Precision 18, and I can moor it for free off the beach and walk to it (well, row once I get to beach). So day sailing is going to be my major use for now. 

I suppose that after a few years...if I get the bug and the old lady like it...I will step up to 22-26 foot, but that will probably be it for me. Heck, no matter how big the boat, the house is more comfortable and has cable and a fireplace.


----------



## MisterBilge (Dec 3, 2008)

craigimass said:


> Strobe Lights and a Boom Box?????
> 
> .... Will start to sail in a tiny boat in the Sakonnet this spring.


Man, do I miss to Fo'c'sle. If I were to wander into the harbor, can a vagabond sailor grab a bite and a beer at whatever that club is that replaced it?


----------



## craigimass (Feb 23, 2009)

Heck if I know - I've just looked at the water so far........and drove the land. I will have to find out all the places that allow docking and lunch, etc.

The mid and lower Sakonnet are mostly empty of waterfront or commercial development, which is a good thing....but at the same time there are not many destinations for dinner.


----------

